# Frame im IE



## chris-t (2. Jun 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie das folgende Script aussehen könnte:

javascript:void(open('http://www.blinkpro.com/iebar','_search'))

Es öffnet einen Frame links und füllt es mit HTML. Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Tipps...

Danke schonmal und liebe Grüsse
Chris


----------



## bygones (2. Jun 2004)

schau mal hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/beispiele/zweiframes.htm


----------



## Chris-T (2. Jun 2004)

Danke für den Link, allerdings ist das nicht das selbe wie in dem von mir geposteten Link. Mit der Methode die ich suche sollte man z.B. einen Bookmark ablegen können, welcher beim anklicken ein Frame links öffnet. In diesem Fall ist es Blinkpro.com, der Anbieter verwaltet Bookmarks online. Tolle Sache, aber eben... wie?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Guest (2. Jun 2004)

Achja... gib das mal als Adresse im IE ein: javascript:void(open('http://www.blinkpro.com/iebar','_search')) 

Das sollte klar machen, was ich suche 
Danke und Gruss
Chris


----------



## Student (2. Jun 2004)

na vielleicht können die hier dir weiterhelfen ..
 :arrow: http://www.devshare.de/forum/


----------

